# Switching from Novorapid to Fiasp



## B3cky (May 5, 2021)

Hi, type 1 Omnipod user and switching to Fiasp on dr’s advice. Do I need to edit my pod settings at all? Eg. I:C ratio, correction rates? Any advice gratefully received... thanks!


----------



## helli (May 5, 2021)

The potency is the same so there is no need to adjust correction rate or I:C ratio.
The only thing that may need adjusting is the Insulin on Board time. Total IOB for Fiasp is the same as Novorapid but its profile has an earlier spike so the tail  is less potent. I left my IOB as it was initially but reduced it by 30 minutes after some testing. I would advise the same.

My other advice is to watch the strength of Fiasp over time out of the fridge. I find it goes off sooner than NovoRapid but easily last 10 days out of the fridge ... probably at least 2 weeks.
I also find it seems to have a delay correcting high blood sugars but don’t be tempted to over correct because, at least for me, it suddenly starts dropping.

Some people complain that it seems to work much faster than NovoRapid at first but over time the speed reduces. I have been using Fiasp for a couple of years and not found this. I guess it’s another example of us all being different.


----------



## SB2015 (May 6, 2021)

Good morning @B3cky 

I am not using an omnipod but when I switched to FIASP in my Combo the only thing I had to change was the timing of the boluses.  It made it a lot easier for meals where I couldn’t be sure of when I was eating.

I only stayed in it for 6 months as I found that I reacted to what ever was added to it to speed it up, and it became too painful to use, as well as having lots of skanky cannula sites.


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 6, 2021)

Hope it works well for you @B3cky 

Let us know how you get on


----------



## MrDaibetes (May 6, 2021)

How exciting for you to be switching to fiasp. I no longer use it but when I did use it, I had to change active insulin time and that was about it.


----------



## B3cky (May 6, 2021)

Thanks so much for your insights @helli , @SB2015 , @everydayupsanddowns and @MrDaibetes 
It’s been a trying day, highly stressful (thanks to work) and a few lows 2.7, 2.3, 3.1 - but I think your advice about the IOB edit is definitely something to think about. I’m hopeful for the next few days. Fingers crossed i get those lows sorted!


----------



## everydayupsanddowns (May 7, 2021)

B3cky said:


> Thanks so much for your insights @helli , @SB2015 , @everydayupsanddowns and @MrDaibetes
> It’s been a trying day, highly stressful (thanks to work) and a few lows 2.7, 2.3, 3.1 - but I think your advice about the IOB edit is definitely something to think about. I’m hopeful for the next few days. Fingers crossed i get those lows sorted!



I found fiasp worked OK for me for a few weeks, but then I gradually needed to start increasing doses and ratios, and discomfort at infusion site increased. In the end the rapid action kinda disappeared, it became really quite unreliable, and I realised that whatever they put in it to make it work faster wasn’t agreeing with me - so I switched back to NovoNotVeryRapid. Which is a shame, because Fiasp works really well for some people.

Hope it continues to work for you, and you can make the tweaks to get the benefit of the faster action without the lows


----------



## Matchless (May 7, 2021)

B3cky said:


> Thanks so much for your insights @helli , @SB2015 , @everydayupsanddowns and @MrDaibetes
> It’s been a trying day, highly stressful (thanks to work) and a few lows 2.7, 2.3, 3.1 - but I think your advice about the IOB edit is definitely something to think about. I’m hopeful for the next few days. Fingers crossed i get those lows sorted!


i have been using fiasp since it became available cannot remember when and have IOB set at 3hrs and have no problems with it apart from the odd sting when bolusing .


----------



## Pumper_Sue (May 7, 2021)

I've used Fiasp from very early on and have duration of insulin set at 5 hours.


----------



## nonethewiser (May 9, 2021)

Apart from pre bolus timings nowt else changed, same units taken same duration as novorapid.


----------

